# Maxis 35



## ultra elite (Feb 7, 2008)

HI Does anyone have a new Maxis 35 I just ordered one and would like to know what people are saying about it .


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

I love mine , very well balanced, points well, smooth and vibration free!


----------



## buckoff6183 (Oct 16, 2008)

love it bought a new one yesterday.


----------

